# Netzwerkproblem?



## server (9. August 2004)

Hi,

Seit kurzem betreibe ich auf meinem Rechner Suse 9.0.
In dem Rechner sind 2 Netzwerkkarten, eine fürs Internet und eine weitere für eine Webcam. Ich habe auch schon herausgefunden, wo ich die manuelle IP Adresse eingeben kann, auch die Subnetmask habe ich eingestellt für diese Netzwerkkarte. Leider kann ich damit nicht auf die Webcam zugreifen, obwohl es unter Windows mit den gleichen Netzwerkdaten funktionierte. Der Zugriff funktioniert über einen Internetexplorer durch Eingabe der IP Adresse.
Wenn ich die Webcam anpingen will, kommt gar keine Antwort in der Konsole (auch keine negative), allerdings blinkt das Led schon.

Die Camera läuft, denn ich habs vorhin mit Windows funkioniert, da ging es.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, woran das liegen könnte, dass ich nicht zugreifen kann?   

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
server


----------



## melmager (11. August 2004)

wie sieht denn die ausgabe von "ifconfig" aus ?


----------

